# steroids and jealousy? your experience



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

so, I saw this thread over at meso and wanted to start one here too, because I find it interesting.

I have noticed that during cycle I am more likely to be paranoid about my wife cheating.  I know she isn't but the thoughts are more common.  I'm completely able to rationalize that she would never do it and that we have a perfect marriage, but it's like i turn into an obsessive psycho about it.   

I heard one guy suggest that it's estrogen that's out of whack, but I run an AI w/ bloodwork and know that mine is w/in range.  I think it has something to do w/ high androgens.  I didn't have this problem while running 500/week, but now that I'm using about a gram total, it started happening.

It's not a huge issue, I've just never been a jealous guy at all, so it must be that aas.

How many of you guys have experienced this?


----------



## Hench (Sep 10, 2011)

More test = more alpha = more jealously 

The boys I know say tren sets off the paranoia worse than any other. They'll be sitting in the house on a Friday night and get so sketchy that they drive into town and drag their girl outa the club. lol


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a very interesting phenomenon.  Much easier to stop when you know it's just the aas.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's my take. From an evolutionary standpoint, men are more likely to be jealous and suspicious of a girl cheating physically because that means it's possible she will have a child that's not yours. That means you are essentially wasting time and resources raising a kid that doesn't carry on your genes. The men who had no problem with this obviously would not be as successful at spreading their genes as say, a guy who'd kill you at the first sign you might be banging his girl lol. Thus that characteristic spreads and becomes part of the entire male population. 

Females on the other hand are more likely to be upset that you're cheating on them emotionally, aka in love with another girl. That means you are less likely to provide for them or stick around long enough to raise the child, lowering their odds of reproductive success. 

Thus it makes sense to me, more androgens would bring out the former qualities. You're more likely to be vigilant and suspicious to make damn sure it doesn't happen, if that makes sense?


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Here's my take. From an evolutionary standpoint, men are more likely to be jealous and suspicious of a girl cheating physically because that means it's possible she will have a child that's not yours. That means you are essentially wasting time and resources raising a kid that doesn't carry on your genes. The men who had no problem with this obviously would not be as successful at spreading their genes as say, a guy who'd kill you at the first sign you might be banging his girl lol. Thus that characteristic spreads and becomes part of the entire male population.
> 
> Females on the other hand are more likely to be upset that you're cheating on them emotionally, aka in love with another girl. That means you are less likely to provide for them or stick around long enough to raise the child, lowering their odds of reproductive success.
> 
> Thus it makes sense to me, more androgens would bring out the former qualities. You're more likely to be vigilant and suspicious to make damn sure it doesn't happen, if that makes sense?



definitely makes sense to me.  most things do make sense when you look at them from an evolutionary standpoint.  good post.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> definitely makes sense to me. most things do make sense when you look at them from an evolutionary standpoint. good post.


 

Indeed, it's amazing really how much about human emotion/personality etc. can be explained by evolution. Not to turn this into a religion/evolution debate especially since I don't think the two have to be mutually exclusive, but it really is a shame how many people outright deny it with all the evidence there is. Especially in the US.....


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 10, 2011)

Since the test has your t levels through the roof, it might be because you constantly having a raging hard on and she's not always there to satisfy you!  Haha jk


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Indeed, it's amazing really how much about human emotion/personality etc. can be explained by evolution. Not to turn this into a religion/evolution debate especially since I don't think the two have to be mutually exclusive, but it really is a shame how many people outright deny it with all the evidence there is. Especially in the US.....



Yep, the U.S. is definitely very far behind the rest of the world in science, especially evolution.

And, I would have to disagree about religion and evolution being mutually exclusive.  Once you take a biology, zoology, paleontology, geology, anthropology, or astronomy class, you can see there is no need for the bible or any other book of myths.

I actually have more respect for a creationist's view that everything in the bible is literal and true.  In contrast, a christian who accepts evolution is ignoring many parts of the bible which are in disagreement with scientific discoveries.  The bible is either the word of god and everything in it is factual or it's  just a bunch of garbage created by men to rule over their women and children.  You can't have it both ways.

Sorry, you hit a subject that I'm very passionate about.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Since the test has your t levels through the roof, it might be because you constantly having a raging hard on and she's not always there to satisfy you!  Haha jk



luckily for me, my wife has the sex drive of a teenage boy.  I've been having a great time!  
And the test didn't have nearly the effect on increased libido like tren does.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2011)

Trenbolone changes my level of aggression, paranoia and jealously. It messes with my head. Thankfully I figured out it was the cause so now I just tell myself to chill out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

On tren currently, my girl was walking to the bathroom last night and two dudes started hitting on her. She can handle her own and won't hesitate to bitch slap the shit out of some guy if he steps outa line. I had that look in my eye I guess and my buddy to me "Just chill bro, she can handle it." 

Tren will mess with your head for sure becuase normally that wouldn't phase me.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Trenbolone changes my level of aggression, paranoia and jealously. It messes with my head. Thankfully I figured out it was the cause so now I just tell myself to chill out.



Knowing the cause has definitely made it manageable for me too.  Another good thing about these forums.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> On tren currently, my girl was walking to the bathroom last night and two dudes started hitting on her. She can handle her own and won't hesitate to bitch slap the shit out of some guy if he steps outa line. I had that look in my eye I guess and my buddy to me "Just chill bro, she can handle it."
> 
> Tren will mess with your head for sure becuase normally that wouldn't phase me.



Ya tren messes with my head to. When people ask me questions like more than 1. I start feeling my temper creek up and think "wtf is this 20 questions! "

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yep, the U.S. is definitely very far behind the rest of the world in science, especially evolution.
> 
> And, I would have to disagree about religion and evolution being mutually exclusive. Once you take a biology, zoology, paleontology, geology, anthropology, or astronomy class, you can see there is no need for the bible or any other book of myths.
> 
> ...


 

I agree there is no "need" for god to explain anything, and I'm not a believer myself. But I think the reason so many religious people deny evolution without having even the slightest understanding of it is that they think it is somehow trying to "disprove" god. 

I just think it'd be easier if people realized you could believe in both, IMO if god did make the human race {and I don't think he did} evolution is HOW he did it. Just saying if you wanna believe that's all well and good, doesn't bother me, but that doesn't give you reason to be ignorant of the scientific facts.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> When people ask me questions like more than *1*.
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 



I feel ya.


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 10, 2011)

this is my first run with tren at 350-420mg a week and i havent been paranoid about my girl cheating or anything like that. im a chill guy in real life, but the other day at work, some guy owed me money and the word going around is that this guy tries to duck you so he doesnt have to pay you for work you did for him (moving company). and he avoided me that morning so i went to work with another group and all day, all i could think about was knocking this SOB out. it was unlike any rage i ever had. i got the chills from how intense my emotions were. i was picturing tons of different scenarios of how the fight would unfold the entire day. that shit fucked with my mind hardcore.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2011)

never even thought about this, it would make for an interesting study though, "do males with higher test levels have more jealousy issues?"


----------



## Pika (Sep 10, 2011)

Yh i think if you know its the aas then you should tell your self that ... People are angry not because they cant help it but because they think its right at the time ao jist tell your self .. Uno who you are and what the aas are doing so chill


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2011)

it's cool you are aware of it and i hope that means you don't make _your_ problem _her _problem.


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2011)

Actually, the tren just heightens your senses and you become more aware. You're jealous because you realize shit on tren that you didnt before as a natty normal. 

Steroids improve cognitive function. Its been proven.


----------



## Mooksman (Sep 10, 2011)

i agree with the instinctual theory


----------



## SERIOUS5 (Sep 10, 2011)

OH YEAH! I no just what your saying. I have noticed the same stuff and I start to question my wife about who she text and why she stays up late. I know she is most def not the cheating kind but the juice makes your mind think weird crap. People can deny some of the side effects of juice but its true higher test levels can make you a diffrent person.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Actually, the tren just heightens your senses and you become more aware. You're jealous because you realize shit on tren that you didnt before as a natty normal.
> 
> Steroids improve cognitive function. Its been proven.



Lol, I think it gives me super powers too.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's cool you are aware of it and i hope that means you don't make _your_ problem _her _problem.



It's not a problem at all, just an observation of my thoughts.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Here's my take. From an evolutionary standpoint, men are more likely to be jealous and suspicious of a girl cheating physically because that means it's possible she will have a child that's not yours. That means you are essentially wasting time and resources raising a kid that doesn't carry on your genes. The men who had no problem with this obviously would not be as successful at spreading their genes as say, a guy who'd kill you at the first sign you might be banging his girl lol. Thus that characteristic spreads and becomes part of the entire male population.
> 
> Females on the other hand are more likely to be upset that you're cheating on them emotionally, aka in love with another girl. That means you are less likely to provide for them or stick around long enough to raise the child, lowering their odds of reproductive success.
> 
> Thus it makes sense to me, more androgens would bring out the former qualities. You're more likely to be vigilant and suspicious to make damn sure it doesn't happen, if that makes sense?



4 stars.  That's what it comes down to and that's why they can be controlling cunts.


----------

